# Has anyone ever used the AGPe-solutions Merchant for online stores for your business



## stacey28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, Has anyone ever used the AGP e-Solution Merchant for an on-line store? Any feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## Closell (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't used it but I met with them at the ISS show earlier this month. Their software looks like a really good solution for situations when you're working with multiple schools or organizations in which you don't want one knowing what the other is paying due to volume discounts, etc. They're very nice people, but I don't like the idea of working with only one merchant account in order to use the password protected stores. I would be much more comfortable if I was able to purchase their software and integrate my own MA. Please understand that this is only my opinion.....


----------

